# Rocky Days 08 im Kleinwalsertal



## subdiver (18. März 2008)

Gerade habe ich meine Buchungsbestätigung erhalten.
Ich freue mich schon riesig auf die Rocky Days  
War von Euch schon Jemand dabei ? Wie ist es ?
Wer von Euch ist noch dabei im Kleinwalsertal vom 20. bis 22. Juni ?

Das Kleinwalsertal kenne ich relativ gut, denn da und in der Gegend rund um Oberstdorf 
hatte ich letzten September mein Rocky eingefahren.

Freue mich, in dieser schönen Gegend mit den Rocky-Profis auf Tour gehen zu dürfen


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. März 2008)

Hey hallo, 

die Rocky Days finden dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal statt. Kann also noch keiner von Erfahrung berichten.
Stimmt die Gegend ist echt Traumhaft. Nette Leute, entspannte Stimmung und Hammermäßige Trails.
Ich werde auch unten sein. Freu mich auf euch und ein paar reizvolle ausritte! 

Bis dann, 

Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. März 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Hey hallo,
> 
> die Rocky Days finden dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal statt. Kann also noch keiner von Erfahrung berichten.
> Stimmt die Gegend ist echt Traumhaft. Nette Leute, entspannte Stimmung und Hammermäßige Trails.
> ...



mit flati?


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. März 2008)

Naja mal sehen. Slayer würde eigentlich reichen fürs Walsertal. Aber vielleicht hab ich ja auch ein Flatline dabei!?

later,


----------



## subdiver (2. Mai 2008)

Ich grabe den Thread nochmal aus.

Wer ist noch dabei ?

Ein Freund von mir kommt mit seinem Cube (passt ja zu den Taiwan-Rockys  ) 
und Markus von MT-Sports ist auch dabei.
Wir gehören der CC-, Tourenfraktion an, die ja von Carsten Bresser geführt wird.


----------



## subdiver (24. Juni 2008)

Nach 1 Tag Verlängerung im schönem Kleinwalsertal 
bin ich heute wieder zurück am Schreibtisch.

Als Erstes möchte ich dem gesamten Team von Bikeaction,
den Guides von der Bergschule dem Tourismusbüro Kleinwalsertal 
für diese hervorragende Veranstaltung danken.  

Für jeden Geschmack und Konditionsgrad hatte es unterschiedliche 
Programm (Freeride, Downhill, Marathon, Technik, Genuss) im Angebot.

Es war ein Super-Event 

Das Erfreuliche, es werden Rocky Days 09 stattfinden 

Anbei habe ich ein paar Bilder beigefügt.


----------



## Nofaith (24. Juni 2008)

Mal 'ne Frage zu dem "2009er ALTITUDE PLATFORM", täuscht das oder hat das Bike 'nen "Horst-Link"? Dann wär der Hinterbau ein "FSR-Viergelenker", ob das kein Ärger mit dem Big S gibt.

Wie sind die technischen Daten von dem Bike? FW vorne und hinten, Gewicht, Anzahl der Modell-Varianten, Herstellungs-Land? Ich weiss, ist noch Prototyp, aber E-Bike ist nicht mehr weit, daher sind wohl schon ein paar Daten verfügbar.

Gab's sonst noch Neuigkeiten?


----------



## subdiver (24. Juni 2008)

Das 09er Altitude dürfte (Prototyp !) 140mm Federweg haben
und hatte einen Alurahmen mit 4-Gelenker-Hinterbau.
Gewicht kann ich nur schätzen, so ca. 12 kg in der Ausstattung.
Die Modellvarianten sind noch unbekannt.
Herstellungsland Canada, was sonst ? 
Weitere Neuheiten wurden nicht vorgestellt.

Das neue Altitude sieht in natura besser, als wie auf den Fotos aus.


----------



## Jendo (24. Juni 2008)

Das ist hoffentlich nicht Rockys ernst mit dem Altitude?!


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Juni 2008)

Wenn es dabei bleibt, denn wird wohl nicht mit den Gebühren für den Horst Link getan sein...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Juni 2008)

diese ultrabunten *Race**Face* Parts finde ich zunehmend kitschiger, wasn billiger sche........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (24. Juni 2008)

@Jendo:  ..was stört Dich am Altitude? Die optische Nähe zum Speiseeis oder mangelnde Performance?
Das gibt eine gute Diskussion: Jetzt "designt" RM mehr als früher, ist das besser oder schlechter für Perfomance?? Brauchen wir gebogene Unterrohre und "geshapte" Ausfallenden und Steuerrohre??


----------



## Jendo (24. Juni 2008)

Früher hatte Rocky für jedes Modell eine eigene Dämpferanlenkung. Da war immer wieder was neues zu bestaunen. Rocky hatte sich aktiv von dem Design anderer Hersteller abgegrenzt. Das Altitude schaut einfach nach Katalog aus - 4Gelenke, eine kleine Wippe und modisch angepasste, geschwungene Rohre. Wo ist da die Ingenieursleistung und die Kreativität geblieben? Zu der Performance kann ich keine Aussage machen, aber dieses altbewährte 4-Gelenker System kann bei Rocky ja nicht schlechter funktionieren als bei anderen Herstellern 

@Subdiver: danke für die Bilder!


----------



## ow1 (24. Juni 2008)

Sieht genauso aus wie ein Giant Trance..


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Juni 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Das Altitude schaut einfach nach Katalog aus - 4Gelenke, eine kleine Wippe und modisch angepasste, geschwungene Rohre. Wo ist da die Ingenieursleistung und die Kreativität geblieben?



richtig ! kein Differenzierungsmerkmal zu einem Canyon-Giant-Specialized oder wie sie alle heißen. Kommt wohl aus der gleichen Kreativabteilung der  Schlitzaugen in Taipeh........................ich kanns nicht fassen. Aber wenn die Verkaufszahlen passen.........

noch !


----------



## kleiner rocky (24. Juni 2008)

ow1 schrieb:


> Sieht genauso aus wie ein Giant Trance..








also die ähnlichkeit is echt net zu leugnen

btw ich find des ding hässlich wie die nacht :kotz:


----------



## Jendo (24. Juni 2008)

Optisch schaut das wirklich sehr ähnlich aus. Das täuscht...
klick mich! (Die Hinterbauanlenkung und die Gelenke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleiner rocky (24. Juni 2008)

jo hast recht 
is trotzdem hässlich :kotz:


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juni 2008)

Klar sdeht es aus wie andere Bikes.
Aber es hat eine durchgehende Sattelstütze, 140mm, gute Dämpferlage.....
Mir gefällt es, mal abwarten ob es überhaupt so auf den Markt kommt.
Ist doch Prototyp?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Juni 2008)

sollte es etwa wieder ein Standart-Nachbau werden, wie das System von Nicolai Ion, Devinci, Bergamont, Canyon etc....

Ansonsten kann ich nicht leugnen das es doch Interessant aussieht.


----------



## subdiver (25. Juni 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Das neue Altitude sieht in natura besser, als wie auf den Fotos aus.



Als mir mein Händler 2 Tage vor der Präsentation ein Foto vom Altitude zeigte,
reagierte ich ähnlich wie die meisten Kommentare hier.

ABER es sieht live wirklich gut aus !

Wenn man sich dann noch eine Rocky-typische 2-Farblackierung vorstellt,
dann ist es ein echtes Rocky.
Man sagte, dass beim neuen Altitude die Rahmenform und Dämpferanlenkung einen sehr 
tiefen Schwerpunkt bewirkt, dadurch wird das Handling viel besser sein.

Das Rad lässt sich halt nicht permanent neu erfinden,
wenn sich eine Rahmenform als die derzeit technisch 
beste Lösung darstellt.

Das neue Epic z.B. sieht zukünftig wie eine Element aus  ,
Auch hier hat sich die Rahmenform des Element, als die anscheinend 
beste Lösung für ein Marathonfully herausgestellt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Juni 2008)

doch also ich finde es verdammt schick. Auch in der Farbe und in dem Design. Das ist ein Rahmen den ich mir so in weiß kaufen würde.

Und erst im Canuck-Design huuu 

Ich werde es mir dieses Jahr live auf der Eurobike reinziehen


----------



## Nofaith (25. Juni 2008)

Sorry, Subdiver, aber das neue Epic sieht doch etwas anders aus als das Element. Specialized geht bei dem Bike wieder mehr zurück zum ursprünglichen FSR-Design(4-Gelenker). Wird Gewichtsgründe haben, der einteilge Braindämpfer an der Seite hatte einem leichteren Rahmen wohl im Weg gestanden. 

Rein optisch gefallen mir beide Bikes überhaupt nicht! 

Bin mal gespannt was es sonst bei RM noch neues auf der E-Bike geben wird! Hoffen wir das Beste!


----------



## kleiner rocky (25. Juni 2008)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> diese ultrabunten *Race**Face* Parts finde ich zunehmend kitschiger, wasn billiger sche........



was meinst denn da??
die ganzen raceface anbauteile sind doch schwarz, so wie ansich bei jedem bike von rocky

find's nur komisch dass an dem ding crank brothers mallet verbaut sind, des sind doch freeride/dh click-pedale
passt irgendwie net so ganz


----------



## subdiver (25. Juni 2008)

Die auf dem Bild gezeigte Ausstattung hat nichts mit der späteren Serie zu tun 

Das Bild zeigt lediglich einen Prototypen, der 1 Tag vorher eilig für diesen
Event mit lagernden Teilen zusammengestellt hat, damit man überhaupt 
ein Bike zeigen konnte.

Also ruhig Blut, Jungs !

Außerdem ist das hier der "Rock Days Kleinwalsertal-Thread" und kein "Altitude-Thread" !

Wenn ich die ganze Miesmacherei geahnt hätte, 
dann wären die Bilder hier nicht von mir gezeigt worden.

Keiner von Euch hat das Bike live gesehen, aber hier rummotzen !!!


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Juni 2008)

ruhig blut.

...eins hab ich aber noch:


----------



## rocsam (25. Juni 2008)

...hey subdiver, nicht böse sein, wir sind Dir seeeehr dankbar für die Bilder und irgendjemand, der sich mit Thread -Initiierung auskennt, wird sicher bald den 2009-er aufmachen....
Die Rocker-Link Konstruktion hat wirklich sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit ein paar Kreationen anderer Hersteller, die Lackierung soll angeblich übrigens so bleiben und das bisherige "new canuck rot/weiss" bei den 50gern ablösen.
Was die echte Performance angeht:
Vielleicht finde ich im Canyon Forum jemanden, der mir sein Nerve AM leiht und wir gehen, wenn es denn soweit ist, mal alle zusammen aufm trail auf Vergleichsfahrt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (25. Juni 2008)

Ich denke mal das der Admin den alten Thread bald ändern wird, daher habe ich mal noch keinen aufgemacht.

Trotzdem danke für die bisherigen Bilder, auch wenn ich mich damit noch gar nicht anfreunden mag.


----------



## subdiver (25. Juni 2008)

Ich bin nicht böse 

Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, als mir mein Dealer 2 Tage 
vor den Rocky Days ein Foto vom Altitude gezeigt hatte,
reagierte ich ähnlich wie die Meisten hier.

ABER live gesehen, gefiel mir das Bike nicht schlecht,
obwohl ich die verbogenen Rohre weder bei RM, 
noch bei den anderen Herstellern mag. 
Aus technischer Sicht mag es dafür eine Sinnhaftigkeit geben, 
optisch aber sind diese "verbogenen" Rahmen gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Zudem wird es immer schwieriger wirklich neue Hinterbausysteme zu entwickeln, 
denn hier ist die Entwicklung ziemlich ausgereizt.

Es stimmt, dass das Altitude in der gezeigten Lackierung,
auch live, nicht auf Anhieb als ein Rocky zu erkennen ist.

Was mich sehr wundert, bin ich anscheinend der Einzige aus dem Forum,
der bei den Rocky Days anwesend war, obwohl sich hier
soviele Rocky-Gralshüter und -Spezialisten tummeln ??


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Juni 2008)

Da hast du verdammt recht...
Wieso war ich eigentlich nicht da?????
In Winterberg war das Wetter eh mies angesagt...hätte man auf Kleinwalzertal ausweichen können.

Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall 

Die Lackierung ist zwar nicht Rockytypisch, aber ich finde sie trotzdem sehr sehr schön.

Die ersten Kommentare hat man immer. Siehe Flatline.
Da war ich auch nicht anders, aber mit der der Zeit gwöhnt man sich dran.

Bei dem allerdings war es Liebe auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## subdiver (25. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht interessiert sich auch Jemand auch für den Event
und nicht nur für das Altitude 

Deshalb hier mein persönlicher Bericht von diesem Superevent.

1. Tag, Feitag
Wir sind Freitag am späten Vormittag in das Kleinwalserhaus gefahren,
wo wir ein Überraschungspaket (mit Trinkflaschen, Reifenheber, MTB-Führer und -karte, Walser-Bergkäse, 
RM-Duschgel, Getränkegutscheine, etc.) geschenkt bekommen haben.
Dann sind wir in unser Hotel gefahren, haben das Auto entladen
und uns für unsere private MTB-Tour fertig gemacht.

Wir sind dann über kleinere Singeltrails nach Baad und dann hoch zur Stutzalpe gefahren 
um den Hüttenwirt Helle zu besuchen.
Dort trafen wir dann die canadischen Freeride-Profis (Wade Simmons und Co), die sich den legendären Stutzalp-Trail herunterstürzten.
Nach einer zünftigen Käsebrotzeit sind wir dann noch in das Gemsteltal gefahren und dann über kleinere Singeltrails zurück in das Hotel nach Riezlern.

Um kurz vor 17 Uhr haben sich dann die Teilnehmer mit ihren Bikes an der Kanzelwandbahn getroffen, denn wir durften unsere Bikes mit der Kabinenbahn auf die Kanzelwand (ca. 2.000 M) mitnehmen, um später damit ins Tal abzufahren.

Nach freundlicher Begrüßung und einer Programmvorstellung durch das Tourismisbüro Kleinwalsertal und einem reichhaltigem und ausgiebigen Barbecue, machten wir uns um ca. 19.15 Uhr auf die 1.000 Hm lange Abfahrt.

Zur Auswahl standen zwei Abfahrten (mittel und schwer) mit den Walser-Guides, 
leider ließ ich mich zu der schweren Abfahrt übereden 
Beim Anblick der zahlreichen Slayer und Switch hätte ich mir aber 
auch denken können, dass ich mit meinem Element vielleicht doch
die leichtere Abfahrt hätte wählen sollen 
Die Abfahrt war ein nicht enden wollender, schwerer, 
aber landschaftlich  sehr schöner Trial bis in das Tal, 
wofür wir (mit Wartepausen) ca. 90 Minuten benötigten.
Im Tal waren die Bikes dann ziemlich verschlammt und die Biker müde 
Der erste Tag war also ein voller Erfolg 

2. Tag, Samstag
Nach großem Frühstückbuffet trafen sich die Teilnehmer um 9.30 Uhr beim 
Kleinwalserhaus und dem Rocky-Mobil von BA.

Dort konnten alle RM-Modelle für den Tag ausgeliehen werden.
Dann wurden die verschiedenen Touren (lange MTB-Tour, Technik-Tour,
Ladies Technik Tour, Genießer Tour) vorgestellt und jeder Teilnehmer
konnte sich eine aussuchen.

Wir fuhren dann die lange MTB-Tour (Söllereck, Freibergsee, Tonisköpfle, Hörnlepass, Hirschegg) 
mit ca. 60 km und über 1.600 Hm.
Diese Tour war landschaftlich sehr schön und fahrerisch anspruchsvoll, 
was Steigungen und Trials betrifft.
Die Walser Guides zeigten uns Superstrecken, tolle landsschaftliche Eindrücke 
und urige Alpen zur Einkehr.

Schließlich trafen sich alle Teilnehmer um ca. 16 Uhr am Kleinwalserhaus
zum Walser Bergkäse und Freibier (auch alkoholfrei).
Dann wurde der Wettbewerb für das leichteste und älteste Rocky etc. durchgeführt.

Wir trafen uns dann um 19 Uhr wieder im Kleinwalserhaus zum Abendessen, 
wo es ein reichhaltiges Buffet und Barbecue gab.
Anschließend wurden Bilder des Tages auf einer großen Leinwand gezeigt.
Nach ein paar Bierchen und netten Kontakten sind wir dann müde ins Hotel 
gebracht worden.

3. Tag, Sonntag
Wieder trafen wir uns um 9.30 Uhr zur Tourenwahl (anspruchsvolle Tour,
Downhill Tour, Relax Tour).

Wir haben uns für die anspruchsvolle Tour entschieden (30 km, 1.200 Hm),
die etliche Steigungen jenseits der 30 % und jede Menge Super-Trials in 
einer tollen Lanschaft zu bieten hatte.

Dann trafen sich um 12.30 Uhr alle Teilnehmer zur zünftigen Brotzeit
auf der Stutzalpe, wo dann auch das neue Altitude vorgestellt wurde.

Um ca. 15.30 Uhr war dann das Ende der tollen Rock Days 

Wir hatten jede Menge Spaß, neue Eindrücke und viele nette Leute 
kennengelernt, so dass wir nächstes Jahr wieder an diesem gelungenem
Event teilnehmen werden.

@ Bikeaktion und Kleinwalsertal


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Juni 2008)

das hört sich ja alles mehr als genial und nach ner menge Spaß an 

hätte nicht gedacht das da so viel Aufwand gemacht wird.
Wieviele Rockys waren es dann so ca.?

Ich hätte die gleiche Wahl der Touren genommen, nur am Sonntag wäre ich mir zwischen DH und der anspruchsvollen Tour nicht sicher gewesen 

Tja jetzt habt ihr mich definitiv nächstes Jahr an den Backen.

Ich freue mich jetzt schon.

@ subdiver
danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Juni 2008)

noch ein bisserl was zum altitude:
tretlagerhöhe zwischen ETS-X und element, das hinterbausystem soll eine weiterentwicklung des ETS sein und vllt. doch ohne lizenzgebühren auskommen. die offizielle präsentation sollte in den kommenden wochen stattfinden.


----------



## numinisflo (26. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Bericht von den Rocky Days, hört sich wirklich verdammt gut an. 

Ist das eigentllich ein Event gewesen den man zum Kauf eines RMs als Zugabe bekam oder konnte man das ganz herkömmlich buchen?


----------



## subdiver (26. Juni 2008)

Die Rocky Days konnten von Jeden (auch Nicht-RM-Fahrer) gebucht werden.
Ich z.B. habe für dieses 3-Tage-Event  119,-- (Pension) bezahlt.


----------



## numinisflo (26. Juni 2008)

Und für die 119,- war alles von dir beschriebene inklusive? Sehr guter Preis, kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (26. Juni 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Und für die 119,- war alles von dir beschriebene inklusive? Sehr guter Preis, kann man nicht meckern.



Im Preis waren 2 Übernachtungen mit Frühstücksbuffet, alle geführten Touren mit Guide, 
alle Liftfahrten (für die Downhiller), Kabinenfahrt auf die Kanzelwand, 2 Abendessen mit 4 Getränkegutscheine, Käsebuffet mit Freibier, Testräder, Überraschungspaket, Shuttle-Service, Nebenprogramm (Wettbewerb, Fotoshow, Neuvorstellung, etc.), technischer Service etc..


----------



## numinisflo (26. Juni 2008)

Das ist natürlich ein fantastischer Preis, hiermit möchte ich mich definitiv für nächstes Jahr als Teilnehmer vorstellen.


----------



## mosquito68 (26. Juni 2008)

Was an den ganzen Diskussionen hier wieder klar wird, ist die Besonderheit des Kults rund um die Marke Rocky Mountain.
Oder kann sich einer von euch vorstellen, dass so eine lebhafte und persönliche Diskussion nach den Cayon-Days stattfinden würde? Oder dass sich einer über das neue Design eines Ghost AMR aufregt.
RMB ist die letzte Marke mit einer wirklich existierenden Fangemeinde. Lasst uns feiern, lasst uns diskutieren und lasst uns biken...


----------



## klmp77 (27. Juni 2008)

da solltest du vielleicht mal einen blick in das liteville-forum werfen.
unser kleinwalsertal hieß finale ligure, unser altitude hieß 901.
und auch wir glauben daran die besten bikes zu fahren.
man ist nie allein...


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juni 2008)

Das Liteville sehr gute Bikes baut muss man objektiv eingestehen.
Und Finale Ligure......., das ist natürlich ein guter Denkanstoss!
Lasst uns zusammen bike!


----------



## decolocsta (27. Juni 2008)

Rocky Mountain R.I.P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2008)

Ich wollt mich auch nochmal ganz stark bei allen beteiligten für ein Super Wochenende bedanken! Das Wetter war bombastisch die trails der Hammer und die Leute Super lässig drauf. So muss das laufen. Ohne Zweifel ein gelungenes Event.
Für die die nicht dabei waren. Pech gehabt  Aber nächstes Jahr wollen wir es wieder machen...

Bis dahin, 
Gruß, Mario


----------



## numinisflo (3. Juli 2008)

Man müsste das dann auch irgendwie besser promoten. Beispielsweise hier. Nirgens erreichst du mehr Leute auf einfacherer Art u. Weise. 

An mir ging das irgendwie total vorbei u. da bin ich nicht der einzige, ich dachte das wäre das giveaway zum Rahmenkauf. Aber jetzt weiß ich es ja.


----------



## subdiver (3. Juli 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Man müsste das dann auch irgendwie besser promoten. Beispielsweise hier. Nirgens erreichst du mehr Leute auf einfacherer Art u. Weise.



Dieser Thread "Rocky Days" stammt vom 18. März !? 

Außerdem gab es ganzseitige Anzeigen in der Bike und MountainBike,
zudem wurde auch auf der Webseite von BA dafür Werbung gemacht


----------



## klmp77 (3. Juli 2008)

selbst bei rose biketown lagen die flyer. aber die lackieren ja teilweise auch ahornblätter, ist also eigentlich eine sosse.


----------



## numinisflo (3. Juli 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Dieser Thread "Rocky Days" stammt vom 18. März !?
> 
> Außerdem gab es ganzseitige Anzeigen in der Bike und MountainBike,
> zudem wurde auch auf der Webseite von BA dafür Werbung gemacht



Das fällt dann wohl unter selektive Wahrnehmung. Habe das irgendwie unterbewusst ignoriert.

Bike u. MountainBike ist auch kein Quell meiner Inspiration.



klmp77 schrieb:


> selbst bei rose biketown lagen die flyer. aber die lackieren ja teilweise auch ahornblätter, ist also eigentlich eine sosse.



Rose Biketown? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Xexano (4. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Bericht der Rocky Days aus dem Blickwinkel der DH/FR Fraktion (keine Touren)? Würde mich sehr freuen!


----------



## kabelizer (8. Juli 2008)

Aber doch gerne: Die ganze Aktion war wirklich sehr gelungen, die Organisation war klasse - noch mal vielen Dank für das Freibier! - das Wetter hat mitgespielt aber das Beste waren die Abfahrten mit den Pros Kyle Macdonald, Mario Lenzen und Wade Simmons, die an allen Tagen mit dabei waren. Und die Jungs mussten zusätzlich noch in der Früh und am Abend auf den Berg um sich munter filmen zu lassen.
Ich möchte mich hiermit noch für die klasse Organisation bei den Leuten von bikeaction, für die Abfahrten bei den schon genannten Pros und den Berg(Radel)führern, für die 1A Unterkunft bei Frank vom kleinen Berghotel und für die Einladung bei meinem Bike Händler Markus von MTSports bedanken.
Gerne bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder mit dabei.


----------



## klmp77 (9. Juli 2008)

was mich noch interessieren würde wären die trails die ihr gefahren seid.
bin im september da und würde mich über ein paar tipps freuen.


----------



## xtobix (10. Juli 2008)

gab es nicht auch sowas wie den "best of rocky" wettbewerb?
schönstes rocky und leichtestes rocky? gibs davon bilder?


----------



## numinisflo (10. Juli 2008)

Das würde mich auch interessieren - also her mit den ganzen Bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (10. Juli 2008)

Leider habe ich keine Bilder vom Wettbewerb 

Das leichteste Element war das von meinem Dealer (Markus, Mt-Sports) mit 9,56 kg 

Es wurden viele Bilder von Bikeaction gemacht (auch Luftbilder),
vielleicht könnte BA hier Einige davon einstellen ?
Mario ??


----------



## subdiver (24. Juli 2008)

Vormerken !!!!!

Die Rocky Days 2009 im Kleinwalsertal finden vom

*19. bis 21 Juni 2009* statt 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder
http://www.kleinwalsertal.com/bergsommer/mountainbike/rocky-days.html


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Juli 2008)

ui das wär doch was  gleich mal vormerken


----------



## rahu (29. Juli 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren - also her mit den ganzen Bildern.


 
hi,

auf der seite von x aces ist ein netter bericht mit ca. 115 bildern

http://www.x-aces.com/index.aspx?ArticleID=0baa473a-aa5e-4e62-910c-4ed2cce19fdf

Gruß Rajko (der kein Rocky fährt aber den zweiten beim Baumstammziehen;-) errungen hat , dafür hat meine Frau 2 Rocky´s)


----------



## subdiver (30. Juli 2008)

@ rahu
Danke für die Bilder 
Da ich bei den Ausdauer-Touren dabei war, hatte ich bislang
noch keine Bilder von den Technik-Touren gesehen.

Wie ich sehe, sind wir bei den Ausdauer-Touren auch einige Trials 
von den Technik-Touren gefahren.

Ich glaube, dass wir in derselben Pension untergebracht waren


----------



## subdiver (22. Dezember 2008)

Rocky Days 09 im Kleinwalsertal 
*vom 3. bis 5. Juli 09*

Nachzulesen unter bikeaction.de, dann unter "Testcenter".


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Dezember 2008)

soso also nicht mehr in Bad Wildbad, gibts dafür irgent ein Grund?


----------

